# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Консультации в помощь педагогам

## Alena Aleksa

> Добрый день! Ко мне обратилась казаховед нашего садика, просит помочь найти "портфолио для ребёнка" на каз. языке Может есть у кого - скиньте. Буду рада ей помочь. Спасибо!!!


Вот взяла портфолио. Наши переводили с русского на казахский.
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/21757244

----------


## Tauran

> Повторяюсь. помогите написать консультацию для педагогов "Влияние музыки в воспитании детей с трудностями в нравственно-духовном и эмоциональном развитии" Очень нужно, спасибо!!!


Самой консультации не нашла ,собрала материал какой попался по теме ,может что и выберете 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Может у кого есть "Отчёт муз.руководителя по работе с одарёнными детьми" поделитесь! Надо на педсовет


Отчёта нет, но нашла консультацию и проект по одарённым детям. Посмотрите. может что-то пригодится.

http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/23945863

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки, предлагаю консультацию "Тренируем слуховое внимание" с переводом на каз.яз.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса 25

Девочки, вот еще одна оформленная консультация в родительский уголок с переводом на кз.яз. 
"Как музыка приходит в дом".

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Анастасия :-)

Всем Здравствуйте! Рада, что нашла такую замечательную страничку. И тоже хочу поделиться. Правда материала пока не так много... Для начала консультации на двух языках. Масленица 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

 (правда в этом году она уже прошла, думаю может кому-нибудь пригодится в следующем), "Что такое чисто петь?" 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса 25

Консультация на русском и казахском язык "Музыкальное развитие детей от 4 до 5 лет" (оформленная)

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## лариса 25

Консультация на рус. и каз. языке "Музыкальное развитие детей от 4 до 5 лет" (оформленная)
*http:/*************.com/files/233cklav7*

----------


## Alma

Alena Aleksa  Здравствуйте меня зовут Алма, помогите пожалуйста моему ребенку очень нужен минус песни "Бау бакша белдер". Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Елена Апполонова

Консультация
Поговорим об утренниках.
Утренник в детском саду - это не только праздник, но и испытание для ребенка. 
Помощь родителей здесь необходима.

На самом деле утренник - это не совсем праздник для детей.
Скорее, это демонстрация умений детей и одновременно отчет о проделанной работе воспитателей и музыкального руководителя.

Чего, например, хотят воспитатели? Чтобы была хорошая явка: во-первых, этот показатель очень ценен сам по себе, а во-вторых, чтобы не пришлось воспитательнице играть роль заболевшей Белочки или Снежинки.  Чтобы все дети, проявляли активность и на предложение поучаствовать в конкурсе, с неподдельной радостью вскакивали с мест.  

Чтобы была дисциплина - без особого предложения никто с мест не вскакивал и не отрывал детали костюма у соседа.  Чтобы папы гордились, а мамы умилялись так, что в отдельные моменты не могли сдержать слез.
Утренник - важное событие в жизни ребенка. Именно там он узнает, как сочетать собственные удовольствия с выполнением обязательств. Именно там он научится совместной творческой деятельности. Там же получит представление о том, что такое сценарии и правила. И возможно, впервые проявит свои интересы и способности.

Глубоко ошибочно мнение тех родителей, которые считают, что можно не водить ребенка на музыкальные занятия, а привести только на утренник, ничего кроме неприятностей (для ребенка из  за незнания материала), неумения выполнить простейшие танцевальные движения, незнания слов песен, неумения правильно и вовремя перестроиться, не получиться. 

Ребенок расстраивается, путается, нервничает, зачастую плачет, мешает остальным детям, которые старательно учили стихи , песни , танцы в продолжение долгого времени.

Как правило, к утреннику детей готовят постепенно, сначала разучивая слова и мелодии песен, движения танцев, а за тем идет знакомство со стихами и сказками, герои которых будут «приходить » на праздник.

Разучивание материала на утренник , продолжается около двух месяцев.

 Дети постепенно разучивают весь нужный материал на музыкальных занятиях, а затем в свободное от других не менее важных занятий (таких как: математика, развитие речи, лепка, рисование, конструирование, труд и др.) закрепляют с воспитателями пройденный на занятии материал , учатся правильно и выразительно произносить слова стихотворений и отрывки из сказок, закрепляют исполнение отдельных танцевальных движений . 

Благодаря совместному и ежедневному труду музыкального руководителя и воспитателей, вы, родители, имеете возможность увидеть развитие вокальных, актерских, танцевальных данных у своих детей.
 Но без помощи родителей праздника не будет. 

На праздник ребенок должен прийти в карнавальном костюме (если это Новый год), нужны атрибуты для упражнений, маски.

Совет по оформлению костюма можно получить у музыкального руководителя или у воспитателя группы. Обязательно на ногах у детей должны быть «чешки», туфли не годятся для исполнения танцев.

----------


## nkiev81

http://files.mail.ru/B7723C0341B14E129E47CE45E42EF914

----------


## оленушка

Дорогие коллеги! предлагаю вам материал для консультации. 
Самодельные музыкальные инструменты в развитии музыкальности детей.

Издавна музыка признавалась важным средством формирования личностных  качеств человека, его духовного мира. Музыкальное развитие оказывает ни чем не заменимое воздействие на общее развитие: формируется эмоциональная сфера, совершенствуется мышление, ребенок делается чутким к красоте в искусстве и в жизни. Аристотель писал: «Музыка – необходимый душевный атрибут человеческого существования».
Современное понимание проблемы музыкального обучения детей предполагает вовлечение их в процесс общения с музыкой на основе сотрудничества и творческой игры. Приобщение к музыке наиболее естественно происходит в активных формах совместного музицирования (игра на музыкальных инструментах, пение, движение), которое должно составлять фундамент для музыкального воспитания детей дошкольного возраста. Подобный подход получил распространение во всем мире.
Исследования психологов и педагогов показывают, что занятия музыкой в самом раннем возрасте очень эффективны для общего развития ребенка. Уже ни для кого не секрет, что благодаря развитию музыкальных способностей ребенок начинает раньше и четче говорить, лучше владеет координацией движений, увереннее чувствует себя на музыкальных занятиях в детсаду и в школе. 
Начинать развитие музыкальных способностей лучше всего сразу же после рождения. Конечно, первая учительница в этом деле (как и во многих других) - мама. Когда малыш видит, как мама поет и играет, он хочет ей подражать. Именно так создаются предпосылки к обучению, но главное во всех начинаниях - это желание малыша. Поэтому любые занятия с ним следует проводить только тогда, когда он в настроении.
Содержание музыкальной среды отражает принцип системности в овладении музыкальной деятельностью: она должна соответствовать возрасту детей и содержанию их музыкальной деятельности, поэтому следует усложнять содержание среды по возрастным ступеням. Содержание должно обеспечивать возможности для музыкально-творческого развития детей и получения из среды необходимой им информации для музыкально-творческой деятельности.
Музыкальные инструменты с самого начала работы с детьми используются вместе с певческим голосом, природными инструментами (руками и ногами, с помощью которых можно хлопать и топать) обладает каждый человек. Эту гамму звукоизвлечений следует дополнить, расширить и улучшить: маленькими ударными инструментами. К ним относятся: трещотки, деревянные палочки, небольшие тарелочки, тарелки, треугольники, кастаньеты, различного рода деревянные и кожаные барабаны, бубенцы и другие подобные инструменты.
К этим инструментам без определенной звуковой высоты, которые применяются как чисто звукокрасочные и ритмические инструменты, присоединяются ударные, имеющие определенную звуковую высоту: маленькие литавры, разной формы штабшпили (глокеншпили, металлофоны, ксилофоны и стеклянные сосуды). Штабшпили являются связующим звеном между мелодическими и ритмическими инструментами и образуют основу всего звучащего ансамбля.
           Шумовые инструменты – это самое привлекательное, что есть для маленьких детей в музыке. Они просты и наиболее доступны детям раннего возраста.
Как известно, разнообразие шумовых инструментов народов мира велико. Это удивительно красочный ансамбль, да и сам шумовой инструмент выглядит очень нарядно. 
Внешняя привлекательность и необычность инструмента – главное, что определяет интерес к нему и желание взять его  в руки. Детей привлекают не только звучание и вид инструментов, но и то, что они могут сами, без чьей-либо помощи извлекать из них звуки. Лёгкость самостоятельных действий с шумовыми инструментами, возможность манипуляций являются основными факторами педагогического успеха в работе с ними.
Разнообразие шумовых и ударных инструментов трудно даже перечислить: треугольники, бубенцы и колокольчики, браслеты с ними, пальчиковые тарелочки, бубны и тамбурины, деревянные коробочки, клавесы и тон-блоки, маракасы, ручные барабаны, литавры, ручные тарелки и многие другие их разновидности, имеющиеся в изобилии у каждого народа. Это самые древние инструменты, пришедшие к нам из глубины веков.
Дополняют этот ансамбль ксилофоны и металлофоны. Обычно их называют «орфовскими» инструментами. Карл Орф (1895-1982) был композитором, довольно известным и почитаемым ещё при жизни. Его музыка завораживала магией ритма, диковинными инструментами оркестра, танцующим хором и стала для современников символом простоты и яркой театральности.
Но действительную мировую славу ему принесли не его сочинения, а созданная им система музыкального воспитания. Оказалось, что не только Моцарт и Чайковский, Бетховен или Бах могут называться композиторами, но и совсем маленькие дети. Они тоже способны создавать музыку и импровизировать на специально созданных для этой цели орфовских инструментах. 
Орфовские инструменты являются скорее аккомпанирующими, чем мелодическими. Они чудесно дополняют негромкое детское пение. Техническая лёгкость игры на шумовых и орфовских инструментах, их способность тот час же откликаться на любое прикосновение располагают и побуждают детей к звукокрасочной игре, а через неё к простейшей импровизации. Таким образом, орфовские и шумовые инструменты позволяют всем детям, независимо от способностей, участвовать в музицировании. Каждому ребёнку в этом ансамбле может быть найдена подходящая роль.
Обязательным является использование на всех ступенях обучения самодельных шумовых инструментов. Самодельные инструменты позволяют начать процесс приобщения детей к музыке в отсутствии настоящих инструментов. В данном случае речь идёт не о том, что «голь на выдумки хитра». Идея использовать в работе с детьми самодельные инструменты и конструировать их вместе с детьми просто и мудро: детские музыкальные инструменты на первоначальной ступени должны быть игрушками в прямом и высоком значении этого слова. Музыкальными игрушками, которые будят творческую мысль, помогают понять, откуда и как рождаются звуки.
Игровое исследование звучащего мира начинается в самом раннем детстве: посудный оркестр на кухне, деревянные кубики и мебель, пищалки, свистульки, бумага, связки ключей, мешочек с орехами, куда можно запустить руку и услышать чудесный шорох. Раздражающие взрослых звуки доставляют детям наслаждение, и они готовы упиваться ими, особенно если получается ритмично. Дети безотчётно стремятся ко всем предметам, из которых они могут самостоятельно извлечь звуки. В роли музыкального инструмента с одинаковым успехом могут выступать и концертный рояль и расчёска.   
Детский игровой мир озвучен простейшими инструментами (звучащими предметами). Цель этой инструментальной игры – импровизационное звукоподражание. Вот в детской игре всходит солнце – и «дребезжание» на какой-нибудь железке вполне символично соответствует торжественности природного явления. Появляется кикимора – дети голосом или на свистульке тут же неподражаемо изобразят её причитание. Поэтому в группе для творческого музицирования будут уместны звенящие ключи и связки пуговиц, стеклянные стаканы и шуршащая бумага, коробочки с крупой и барабаны из пластиковой банки.
Общеизвестно, что прообразами маракасов, барабанов, кастаньет, бубенцов, свистулек у наших предков были засушенные тыквы с шуршащими семенами, части полого бревна, деревянные бруски, обыкновенные кусочки железа, повешенные на прутик, и стручки различных растений. В современной жизни возможностей для звукотворчеста неизмеримо больше. Они ограничены лишь фантазией и желанием изобретать. Для изготовления самодельных инструментов подойдёт всё, что угодно:
•	Бумага (целлофан, пергамент, газета, гофре и пр.);
•	Деревянные кубики, карандаши, катушки, палочки разной толщины, брусочки;
•	Коробочки из разных материалов (картонные, пластмассовые, металлические, баночки от йогурта, от шоколадных яиц, ячейки);
•	Леска, нитки простые и шерстяные, проволока, ткань;
•	Природные материалы: желуди, каштаны, шишки, орехи, скорлупки от них, крупа, камешки, ракушки;
•	Кусочки пластика, небольшие металлические предметы (ключи, скобочки, палочки, гайки, кольца и пр.);
•	Металлические банки разных размеров;
•	Стеклянные бутылки и фужеры;

•	Пуговицы, шарики, резиночки, колокольчики, пустые тюбики от губной помады, расчёски.
И многое другое, из чего можно извлечь звуки.
Формирование у дошкольников метроритмического чувства во всех его компонентах (чувство ритма, метра, темпа, формы, ритмического рисунка)- является определяющим для успешного  дальнейшего музыкального развития и приобщения их к коллективным формам музицирования. Все компоненты чувства ритма при этом имеют большое значение, но главным является чувство равномерной метрической пульсации и на протяжении всего обучения уделяется пристальное внимание его формированию и развитию. Ошибочно считать, что чувство метра воспитывается само собой. Такие задания как: услышать, отметить его самыми  разными способами в инструментальной музыке, речевых и двигательных упражнениях, «звучащих жестах» даются детям на каждом занятии.
Игровой мир озвучен простейшими самодельными музыкальными инструментами, сделанными самими детьми или вместе с родителями из всего, что они могут найти и приспособить для извлечения звуков. Внешний вид и необычное звучание самодельных инструментов еще больше заинтересовал детей
Для многих детей игра на самодельных и детских  музыкальных инструментах – это средство преодоления застенчивости, скованности, формирования умения  передать чувства, внутренний духовный мир, развития музыкальной памяти, внимания, творческой инициативы, расширения сферы музыкальной деятельности.
Итак, игра на самодельных музыкальных инструментах, позволяет ребенку: 
1.	Знакомиться с историей возникновения музыкальных инструментов.
2.	Развивать  музыкальный слух и внимание, метроритмическое чувство.
3.	Способствовать  практическому  усвоение музыкальных знаний.
4.	Формировать качества способствующие самоутверждению личности: самостоятельности и свободы творческого мышления, ассоциативного воображения, индивидуальности восприятия.
5.	Воспитывать потребность к  музицированию.
6.	Развивать способности детей в креативных отношениях на занятии.
7.	Учить детей свободно импровизировать, делать экспромты в системе «педагог-ребенок».
8.	Способствовать воспитанию лидерских  качеств личности ребенка на основе самоорганизации и самоконтроля

----------


## оленушка

вот консультация. БЛАГОТВОРНОЕ ВЛИЯНИЕ МУЗЫКИ НА РАЗВИТИЕ ДЕТЕЙ


Чем полезна музыка?

О том, что полезно для детей, задумываются все родители. Среди множества факторов, которые благотворно влияют на развитие ребенка, – музыка. О ней мы сегодня и поговорим

Музыка привлекает детей своим побуждением к движению, которое полезно для роста и развития ребенка. Она оказывает сильное физиологическое воздействие на ребенка – нервная система и мускулатура способны усваивать ритм; на приятную музыку реагирует сердечно-сосудистая система. При замедлении ритма музыки можно углубить дыхание, успокоить мозг. При помощи музыки можно повысить внимание и сосредоточенность, что полезно для ребенка, особенно с рассеянным вниманием. 

Музыка – это такой своеобразный язык, а дети направлены на изучение языка. Музыка воздействует на интеллект, развивая абстрактное мышление, что очень полезно для ребенка. Музыка развивает умение слушать, а также помогает развивать память и воображение. 

Музыка помогает ребенку в самовыражении, учит его переживать. Благоприятная для ребенка музыка полностью его задействует – его стремление к движению, к языку; побуждает к общению; затрагивает умственную деятельность. 

Музыка способствует наиболее быстрому развитию речи у детей дошкольного возраста, а школьникам помогает лучше изучать иностранный язык. 

Музыка считается хорошим средством для лечения заикания у ребенка, и не зря, ведь петь детям гораздо легче, нежели говорить. 

Какая музыка полезна для детей?

При выборе музыки необходимо учитывать настроение и темперамент ребенка. Очень, даже чересчур спокойным детям полезно слушать маршевые мелодии, музыку в ритме «аллегро» и «аллегро модерато». Если ребенок возбужден и беспокоен, то наиболее подходящим вариантом будет выбрать классические сонаты, инструментальные концерты. Специалисты в этом случае советуют произведения Шуберта, Вивальди, Гайдна, Моцарта и Чайковского. 

Исследования ученых показали, что классическая музыка полезна для недоношенных детей. Хотя в ней нет ничего, что побуждает к росту, однако младенцы, слушающие произведения Моцарта, быстрее набирают вес. 

Важно помнить, что не только не принесет пользы ребенку рок-музыка с выраженным пульсирующим ритмом, но и может навредить. Также детям нельзя слушать музыку через наушники. Наши уши приспособлены для рассеянного звука, а направленный может нанести акустическую травму.

----------


## оленушка

следующая консультация.Как раскрыть таланты ребенка?
Ответ на вопрос "Как раскрыть таланты ребенка?": 
Протестируем наклонности и таланты малыша. Есть ли у вашего малыша талант рисовальщика, обладает ли он чувством цвета и композиционными способностями, вы сами можете определить при помощи не сложных тестов.
Нарисуйте карандашом силуэт доброй феи (героя-супермена, для мальчиков) и расскажите сказку про нее: “Вот добрая фея, которая помогла Золушке стать принцессой, спасла от погони зайцев, выручала других маленьких лесных жителей — птенцов и белочек”. Примерный вариант нашей сказки. Ваша личная фантазия на предмет сочинительства сказки не ограниченна. Придумайте сказку такую, чтобы ваш малыш понял все прекрасные черты характера доброй феи, или супермена — дело вкуса, как говорится. Попросите малыша раскрасить разными цветами силуэт доброй феи или героя-спасателя.
Далее нарисуйте такой же силуэт и расскажите сказку про злую фею (фантастического злодея), которая заколдовала прекрасного принца, была всегда мрачной и сварливой, выходила на улицу только в непогоду… И тоже попросите малыша раскрасить силуэт злой феи (злодея). Увидев, какими красками раскрашены добрая и злая феи, вы поймете, обладает ли ваш малыш эмоциональной чувствительностью к цвету, способен ли он посредством красок передать особое настроение.
Композиционные способности тоже можно определить при помощи несложного теста. Дайте малышу чистый лист бумаги и попросите нарисовать что угодно. От того, как юный художник заполняет пространство белого листа, становится ясно, есть ли у него композиционный дар. Чем равномернее ребенок распределяет на белом листе детали картины, тем лучше. Если же мамин портрет или домик в деревне нарисованы очень крупно или, наоборот слишком мелко и занимают лишь крошечный уголок белого листа, это не совсем хорошее композиционное решение для будущего художника. Все пространство бумаги должно быть равномерно заполнено рисунком — во всяком случае, так считается правильным.
Однако всегда следует помнить о некоторой относительности любых тестов. Ведь гений часто находится между законами, которые устанавливались веками, и их грубым нарушением. Ведь если вдуматься, можно понять, насколько “заштампованно” наше взрослое мышление. Ведь нам, взрослым никогда не придет в голову нарисовать круглые вагоны, овальные крыши домиков или немыслимого животного. Авангардисты быстро понимают в чем суть, но мы все, увы, не авангардисты уже. Будьте внимательны к молодому хрупкому дарованию, не губите на корню безудержную детскую фантазию: возможно, вы — первый хранитель работ гениального живописца.
Художественный вкус, развитый интеллект, талант и работоспособность, как и все остальное, дается малышу от родителей и от Господа Бога.
Детский талант — не просмотрите. Хорошо, если детское увлечение вашего крохи станет для него основной профессией, ведь добиться выдающихся успехов можно лишь в той области, в которой изначально больше дано природой. К чему расположен ваш малыш — к активным коллективным играм или к созерцанию, к одиночному творчеству или физическому выплеску энергии? Чтобы ребенок достиг в какой-либо области высоких результатов, его способности и талант надо обнаружить как можно раньше и начать их развивать.
Моцарт, как известно, уже в четыре года играл по нотам и импровизировал. Пушкин в лицейском возрасте поразил Державина изысканностью и ясностью слога. Исключение из правил, безусловно встречаются: Ван Гог впервые подошел к холсту в 30 лет, а Джулия Камерон, выдающийся фотограф, освоила фотокамеру в возрасте 48 лет…
Но мы не ставим перед собой задачу вырастить знаменитость, а говорим о развитии задатков детского таланта, которые станут для вашего ребенка опорой в будущем — профессией, любимым делом и судьбой.
Как же распознать способности и талант ребенка? Здесь трудно сказать что-то новое. Если вы будете внимательны к ребенку, то не сможете не заметить, в чем его талант, к чему тянется душа. Обратите внимание, что чаще привлекает его. Рисование повсюду, где только можно — на белом листе бумаги, на стенах, на полу. Или он, едва заслышав музыку, приходит в движение? Возможно, он берет в руки воображаемый инструмент, если в доме нет настоящего, и начинает на нем играть? Присмотритесь, и вам многое станет ясно.
Если сложно разобраться, к чему же все-таки расположен ваш ребенок, если кажется, что он развит разносторонне и обладает способностями и талантом как к иностранным языкам, так и к хореографии, посоветуйтесь с психологом. Учеными разработан так называемый IQ тест, который психологи проводят с детьми так же , как врачи в поликлинике замеряют рост и вес. Пятилетний кроха отвечает на вопросы, решает задачи на сообразительность, сложение-вычитание и знание информации (сколько лап у котенка, чем отличается тигр от льва), а также головоломки. Тестирование IQ позволяет определить, в какой области кроется наибольший детский талант. Специалисты считают, что существует по меньшей мере 8 видов одаренности.
1.	Лингвистическая одаренность. Малыш убедительно говорит, четко объясняет и сам придумывает истории.
2.	Музыкальная одаренность. Кроха легко запоминает мелодию, которую слышал всего лишь однажды, а затем довольно точно воспроизводит ее на знакомом музыкальном инструменте, очень тонко чувствует музыку и даже сам пытается сочинять.
3.	Логико-математическая одаренность. Ребенка интересует разумное устройство мира. Он мыслит ясно и последовательно.
4.	Пространственное воображение. Малыш легко и с удовольствием решает головоломки, при забрасывании мяча в баскетбольную корзину точно определяет дистанцию и траекторию движения, а также хорошо строит из кубиков и конструктора.
5.	Хорошая координация. Малыш быстро осваивает спортивные снаряды, хорошо танцует и любит играть в театр.
6.	Стремление к самопознанию. Ребенок тонко чувствует свои ощущения и эмоции и использует наблюдения для проникновения в душу.
7.	Задатки натуралиста. Ребенка восхищает многообразие растений и животных, он хочет больше знать о них.
8.	Дар общения и сопереживания. Ребенок восприимчив к настроениям, чувствам и намерениям других людей и стремится войти с ними в контакт.
Родителям только остается максимально использовать потенциал, заложенный в ребенке природой. Не просмотрите - детский талант.

----------


## оленушка

еще такая консультация.Обучение детей игре на детских музыкальных инструментах
Знакомство детей с музыкальными инструментами начинается уже в раннем возрасте. Раннее музыкальное обучение играет существенную роль в музыкальном развитии ребенка, но оно должно быть облечено в формы, доступные и интересные для детей раннего возраста. Нельзя не учитывать степень готовности к таким занятиям, как обучение игре на инструментах, требующих от детей значительного внимания, сосредоточенности, осознанности и физической зрелости. Первые музыкальные впечатления педагог стремится дать ребятам в занимательной игровой форме. Обучение начинается с группы ударных инструментов, не имеющих звукоряда. Занятия проводятся с небольшими группами детей и индивидуально. Целесообразно использовать музыкальные инструменты и в повседневной жизни, чтобы закрепить у ребят появляющееся ощущение ритма музыки.
Во второй младшей группе дети уже могут играть на бубне, деревянных ложках, кубиках, погремушке, музыкальных молоточках, барабане, колокольчике. В этом возрасте они знакомятся с металлофоном. 
Прежде чем приступить к разучиванию с детьми мелодии на металлофоне, взрослый сам должен несколько раз грамотно исполнить эту мелодию на металлофоне, дети слушают. Затем показывают желающим, по каким пластинкам и сколько раз надо ударить. Сразу запомнить всю мелодию трудно, лучше разучивать ее частями, например выучить запев песни, а когда ребенок усвоит его, показать, как играть припев или первую часть мелодии, затем - вторую. Можно чередовать игру воспитателя с детским исполнением: запев играет воспитатель, а ребенок на другом металлофоне - припев, или наоборот. Желательно, чтобы ребенок, усвоив часть или все музыкальное произведение, исполнил его с воспитателем (на двух металлофонах).
Занятия по обучению игре на металлофоне ведутся с детьми индивидуально.
Для исполнения на металлофоне вначале берутся несложные и хорошо знакомые детям мелодии. В таком случае они ударяют по пластинкам не механически, а все время регулируют слухом свое исполнение. Ударив не ту пластинку, ребенок слышит ошибку, старается ее исправить.
Другое важное условие при выборе произведений - строение мелодии. Звуки мелодии должны быть расположены близко друг от друга, большие интервалы для игры трудны детям. Играть мелодии, построенные на одном звуке, нецелесообразно, да и неинтересно детям.
В средней группе впервые начинают обучать детей игре на музыкальных инструментах, имеющих звукоряд. Наиболее удобен для этого металлофон. Он достаточно прост в обращении, не требует постоянной настройки, как струнные инструменты. Дети уже знакомы с тембром этого инструмента, приемами игры. 
Существует несколько способов обучения игре на мелодических музыкальных инструментах: по нотам, по цветовым и цифровым обозначениям, по слуху.
Обучение детей игре по нотам очень трудоемко, хотя иногда используется на практике. Далеко не все дошкольники овладевают нотной грамотой, если не ведется постоянная индивидуальная работа. Важно, чтобы дети понимали связь расположения нот на нотном стане со звучанием их в мелодии, исключив механическое воспроизведение нотных знаков.
Цветовая система, распространенная за рубежом, удобна для быстрого овладения детьми игрой на инструментах. Определенное цветовое обозначение (цветные клавиши, пластины металлофона) закрепляется за каждым звуком. Ребенок имеет запись мелодии в цветовом обозначении: используются цветные кружочки или цветное изображение нот, с ритмическим обозначением и без него. Играть по этой системе очень легко, но при таком способе игры (вижу зеленое обозначение ноты - нажимаю на зеленую клавишу) слух не участвует в воспроизведении мелодии, ребенок играет механически. 
Подобным способом детей обучают играть по цифрам, наклеенным около каждой пластины металлофона, и записи мелодии в цифровом обозначении. Может моделироваться и обозначение длительности (длинные и короткие палочки и т. д.)
Цифровая система, предложенная в 30-е гг. Н. А. Метловым, в то время, может быть, была оправданной, но в дальнейшем стала использоваться реже, так как она приводит к механическому воспроизведению мелодии.
Оба способа обучения детей (с использованием цветовых и цифровых обозначений0 позволяют легко и быстро получить нужный результат, но не имеют развивающего эффекта6 слишком велика в этих способах доля механического воспроизведения мелодии.
Наибольший развивающий эффект обучения достигается лишь при игре по слуху. Этот способ требует постоянного развития слуха, серьезной слуховой подготовки. Начиная с младшего возраста важно побуждать детей прислушиваться к звукам мелодии, сравнивать их, различать по высоте. Чтобы накапливать слуховой опыт, развивать слуховое внимание детей, используются дидактические пособия, моделирующие движение мелодии вверх, вниз, на месте. Это музыкальная лесенка, перемещающаяся с цветка на цветок (ноты) бабочка и т. д. Одновременно пропеваются звуки мелодии, соответствующие по высоте моделируемым соотношениям звуков. Можно также показывать рукой движение звуков мелодии, одновременно воспроизводя ее (голосом или на инструменте). 
Методика обучения детей игре на музыкальных инструментах по слуху построена на постепенном расширении диапазона исполняемых попевок. Вначале ребенок играет мелодию, построенную на одном звуке. Прежде чем воспроизвести мелодию, он слушает ее в исполнении музыкального руководителя, который сначала поет ее, привлекая внимание к тому, что звуки мелодии не отличаются по высоте, потом играет на металлофоне и одновременно поет. Пропевание попевок позволяет детям лучше представить направление движения мелодии, развивает музыкально-слуховые представления. 
Детей учат приемам звукоизвлечения: правильно держать молоточек (он должен свободно лежать на указательном пальце, его лишь слегка придерживают большим), направлять удар на середину пластины металлофона, не задерживать молоточек на пластине, а быстро снимать его (как подпрыгивающий мячик). Когда играются длинные ноты. Молоточек должен подпрыгивать повыше, короткие ноты - пониже.
Когда ребенок играет мелодию на одном звуке, он должен точно воспроизвести ритмический рисунок. Для этого, пропевая мелодию со словами, можно ориентироваться на ритм стихов. 
Для осознания соотношений длительностей звуков мелодии применяется моделирование их с помощью длинных и коротких палочек или обозначений, принятых в нотной записи (четверть, восьмые). Чтобы дети хорошо усвоили ритмический рисунок мелодии, можно, используя принятые обозначения, выкладывать его на фланелеграфе. При этом эффективен прием подтекстовки длительностей, принятый в релятивной системе: четверти обозначаются слогом та, а более короткие восьмые - слогом ти. Широко применяется прием прохлопывания ритмического рисунка мелодии или воспроизведение его на музыкальных инструментах.
После того как дети научились передавать ритмический рисунок разных мелодий, построенных на одном звуке, освоили приемы игры на металлофоне, можно переходить к игре попевок на двух соседних звуках. Чтобы облегчить детям понимание расположения звуков по высоте, применяются названные приемы: выкладывание звуков-кружочков на разной высоте на фланелеграфе, пропевание, показ рукой движения мелодии, дидактические пособия и игры.
Кроме этого, можно воспользоваться «немой» (нарисованной) клавиатурой металлофона: ребенок показывает на ней расположение звуков и под пение «воспроизводит» мелодию.
В старшей группе диапазон попевок расширяется. Дети уже лучше ориентируются в расположении звуков мелодии, действуют более самостоятельно. 
Обучая игре на музыкальных инструментах, педагог должен учитывать индивидуальные возможности каждого ребенка. Одни дети достаточно легко подбирают попевки, с другими необходима более детальная подготовительная работа. 
Освоение нового инструмента рекомендуется начинать с уже знакомых попевок (на одном, двух, трех звуках), которые дети подбирают по слуху после знакомства с приемами игры, способами звукоизвлечения.
Важно, чтобы ребята почувствовали выразительные возможности новых инструментов, научились использовать разнообразие тембровых красок. В старшем дошкольном возрасте дети уже осознают, что с помощью каждого инструмента, даже не имеющего звукоряда, можно передать определенное настроение.
Таким образом, обучение игре на музыкальных инструментах включает в себя три этапа: на п е р в о м - дети слушают и запоминают мелодии, пропевают их, знакомятся с приемами игры, на в т о р о м - подбирают попевки, на т р е т ь е м - исполняют их по своему желанию.

----------


## оленушка

консультация Консультация для родителей   «Роль песен в жизни ребенка».



Кто из нас не помнит, как было здорово в детстве петь песенки, слушать музыку, да ещё и пританцовывать заодно? Подобные моменты остаются в памяти на всю жизнь, как самые светлые, добрые и счастливые.
      Роль музыки в жизни ребёнка огромна, её нельзя недооценивать. В первую очередь важны звуки, их тембр, тональность, гармония. Музыка влияет на развитие ребёнка, его физическое и умственное состояние, формирует вкус и даже характер, развивает творческие способности.
     Детские песни воспитывают детей, учат их добру, любви, справедливости, знакомят с понятиями добра и зла, с тем, что хорошо, а что плохо. Поэтому польза детских песен в воспитании маленькой личности неоценима.
     Через песню и музыку можно выразить чувство, передать его так, что оно будет восприниматься и ребёнком. Вся эта информация естественным образом откладывается в подсознании и оказывает благотворное влияние в его развитии.
     Вместе с песней можно радоваться, можно грустить, а можно узнавать что-то новое, размышлять и делать выводы. С песней можно веселиться, наслаждаться жизнью, прививать интерес к творчеству и искусству.
     Детские песни - это способ выражать простым и понятным языком те нравственные основы, которые станут фундаментом в личности ребёнка. Через детские песенки ребёнок может понимать очень сложные вещи посредством чувств и эмоций: радости, грусти, любви, заботы, нежности, привязанности, справедливости и так далее. И всё это очень легко для малыша, без какого-то ни было давления, без сложных объяснений.
     Слушая музыку, ребёнок слышит не только звуки, но и понимает на чувственном уровне мысли композитора и исполнителя, его желания, переживания, суть. Яркие музыкальные впечатления побуждают детей к проявлению творческих способностей, а возможно и таланта.
     Музыкальное воспитание необходимо ребёнку для того, чтобы он мог лучше адаптироваться в социуме, лучше идти на контакт, быстрее понимать других, проявлять положительные качества своей личности.    Детские песни - это способ выражать простым и понятным языком те нравственные основы, которые станут фундаментом в личности ребёнка. Через детские песенки ребёнок постигает очень сложные вещи посредством чувств и эмоций: радости, грусти, любви, заботы, нежности, справедливости... И всё это очень легко для малыша, без какого-то ни было давления, без сложных объяснений.
Все мы помним, как в детском саду проходили музыкальные занятия. Как мы дружно, с максимальным старанием распевали детские песенки. Да, какое это было замечательное время – детство.
            А влияет ли музыка на развитие ребенка? Однозначно, да! Роль музыки не в коем случае нельзя недооценивать. Она влияет на физическое и умственное развитие, здоровье, формирует вкус и даже характер, развивает творческие способности.
            Детские песни, наряду со сказками, учат маленькую личность добру, любви, справедливости, знакомят с понятиями добра и зла. Через песню и музыку можно передать чувства, которые передаются ребенку, и такая информация откладывается в подсознании и оказывает благоприятное влияние на развитии ребенка. Вместе с песней можно радоваться, можно грустить, а можно узнавать что-то новое, размышлять и делать выводы. С песней можно веселиться, наслаждаться жизнью, прививать интерес к творчеству и искусству.
            Музыкальное воспитание необходимо ребёнку для того, чтобы он мог лучше адаптироваться в социуме, лучше идти на контакт, быстрее понимать других, проявлять положительные качества в своей жизни 
Колыбельная песня – древнейший жанр, относящийся к материнскому фольклору. С первых дней жизни ребёнка сопровождала материнская колыбельная, которая, по поверьям обладала магическими свойствами, несла функцию своеобразного оберега. Древние суеверия и современные исследования находят много общего. 

Дети, которым мама с младенчества пела песни более спокойные, здоровые, как будто колыбельная их действительно защищает и оберегает. А всё дело в установленной эмоциональной связи между матерью и ребёнком. Вот и получается, что тесная связь и материнская любовь – это и есть защита малыша от невзгод, а колыбельная – невидимый талисман, изготавливаемый любящим материнским сердцем. 

Для колыбельной песни характерен равномерный покачивающий ритм, монотонная мелодия. Вспомните народные колыбельные! Все они основаны на одном повторяющемся мотиве. А персонажи колыбельных песен схожи – это котик, гули (голуби), волчок. В каждой из них присутствовало обращение по имени к ребёнку и обязательно в уменьшительно-ласкательной форме – Машенька, Васенька, Сашенька. Часто, напевая колыбельную, мать импровизировала и таким образом рассказывала ребёнку о прошедшем дне, о случившихся событиях. Тихий, монотонный голос успокаивал младенца, а в подсознание откладывалась информация об окружающих людях – мама, папа, бабушка, дедушка, о животных, предметах. Картинка народного быта так или иначе отражалась в содержании колыбельных. С помощью незатейливых на первый взгляд колыбельных песенок, ребёнок невольно впитывал окружающую его культуру и быт. 

Что касается современности, то, к сожалению, нередко явление, когда молодые беспечные родители заменяют материнскую песню технической музыкой. И ладно, если бы это была спокойная классическая музыка, благотворно влияющая на здоровье ребенка. Так ведь часто включают музыку, не приемлемую для младенца, с ранних лет расшатывая его психику. Отсюда нервные беспокойные дети, плохая успеваемость и мощный дефицит внимания, порождающий конфликтные ситуации между детьми и родителями. Поэтому, дорогие мамочки, не лишайте ребёнка своего голоса. Даже если вам кажется, что вы не музыкальны. Младенцу не важна чистота интонирования и вокальные данные. Ему нужен тот посыл, позитивный настрой, исходящий из вашего сердца, общение и ощущение себя нужным, любимым и желанным ребёнком.

----------


## оленушка

еще одна, но не последняя!Оздоровительная   функция   музыки 

Цели, задачи и содержание музыкального образования дошкольников расширяются в соответствии с проблемами и тенденциями развития современного общества. Сложившаяся система музыкального воспитания дошкольников была направлена в первую очередь на эстетическое развитие детей. Но в современных условиях появилась острая необходимость в использовании всех педагогических резервов для физического и духовного становления личности. И  музыка  в этом процессе может сыграть не последнюю роль, так как обладает огромным  оздоровительным  потенциалом и возможностью воздействия на духовное развитие ребенка. 
Наш подход к музыкальному воспитанию отличается от традиционного. Учитывая возрастные психофизиологические особенности дошкольников и состояние современного социума, мы считаем, что ведущими должны стать развивающая и  оздоровительная   функции   музыки , которые реализуются при полифункциональном подходе к музыкальному воспитанию детей дошкольного возраста. 
Полифункциональный подход к музыкальному воспитанию мы рассматриваем как создание инновационного пространства музыкальной среды, обеспечивающей гармоничное, целостное развитие ребенка: эмоциональное, физическое и нравственно-эстетическое. Инновационное пространство должно обеспечить формирование ребенка, здорового физически и психически, легко адаптирующегося к изменяющимся условиям. 
 Оздоровительная   функция   музыки  проявляется во всех видах музыкальной деятельности детей: восприятии, пении, движении, игре на музыкальных инструментах. 
При восприятии музыки оптимизируется эмоциональное состояние, музыка помогает успокоить или, наоборот, активизировать, настроить, заинтересовать.  Оздоровительный  эффект пения проявляется в улучшении психоэмоционального состояния и адаптивных реакций детей, гармоничном развитии физических и эстетических качеств. 
Музыка, как ритмический раздражитель, стимулирует физиологические процессы, протекающие ритмично в двигательной и в вегетативной сфере. Музыкальная стимуляция уменьшает время двигательной реакции, повышает лабильность зрительного анализатора, улучшает память и чувство времени, оживляет условные рефлексы. 
Все вышесказанное позволяет рассматривать  оздоровительную   функцию   музыки  как очень важную в работе с дошкольниками. Музыка позволяет оптимизировать эмоционалыюе состояние, развивает коммуникативные u творческие возможности ребенка, повышает самооценку на основе самоактуализации, способствует открытому выражению эмоций, развивает эмпатические чувства. 
Система музыкально-оздоровительной работы предполагает использование здоровьесберегающих технологий:
Валеологичесие песенки-распевки
- поднимают настроение
- задают позитивный тон к  восприятию окружающего мира
- улучшают эмоциональный климат на занятии
- подготавливают голос к пению
Дыхательная гимнастика 
-положительно влияет на обменные процессы, играющие важную роль в кровоснабжении   
-способствует восстановлению центральной нервной системы
- улучшает дренажную функцию бронхов
-восстанавливает нарушенное носовое дыхание
-исправляет развившиеся в процессе заболеваний различные деформации грудной клетки и позвоночника
Артикуляционная гимнастика
- способствует тренировке мышц речевого аппарата
- ориентированию в пространстве                                                                              
Оздоровительные и фонопедические упражнения  (проводятся по рекомендации и под наблюдением педиатра детского сада) 
 - укрепляют голосовые связки
- способствуют профилактике заболеваний верхних дыхательных путей
-стимулируют гортанно-глоточный аппарат
-стимулируют деятельность головного мозга
Игровой массаж
- повышает защитные свойства верхних дыхательных путей
- нормализует вегетососудистый тонус
- нормализует деятельность вестибулярного аппарата и эндокринных желёз
Пальчиковые игры 
- развивают речь ребёнка
-развивают двигательные качества
-повышают координационные  способности пальцев рук
- соединяют пальцевую пластику с выразительным мелодическим и речевым интонированием
-формируют образно-ассоциативное мышление
Речевые игры
-эффективно влияют на развитие эмоциональной выразительности речи детей, двигательной активности
-позволяют детям овладеть всеми выразительными средствами музыки
Музыкотерапия
-способствует коррекции психофизического статуса в процессе двигательно-игровой деятельности 
- слушание правильно подобранной музыки: 
•	повышает иммунитет,
•	снимает напряжение и раздражительность 
•	уменьшает  головную и мышечную боль
•	восстанавливает спокойное дыхание

----------


## margolov

"Консультация для педагогов"

http://yadi.sk/d/rUXikehG8IDdA

----------


## margolov

Консультации Кислициной Е.В.
Спасибо автору!

*Для чего нужны музыкальные занятия?*

Музыкальное воспитание – многогранный процесс, представляющий собой формирование личности ребенка , путем воздействия на него музыки.
Виды музыкальной деятельности детей на музыкальном занятии разнообразны:
1. Пение.
2. Слушание музыки.
3. Музыкально – ритмические движения.
4. Музыкальные игры.
     Музыкальные способности детей формируются и проявляются только в процессе музыкальной деятельности и занятий , которые формируют  определенный фонд знаний, умений  и навыков.
Если ребенка , пусть даже музыкально  одаренного, не приобщают к музыкальному искусству,
если он не слушает , не поет , не играет, то его задатки не развиваются в способности.
В старшей группе музыкальное занятие  длится 35 минут.  Содержание занятий строится таким образом, чтобы обеспечивалось постепенное музыкальное развитие каждого ребенка. Задача музыкальных занятий : воспитывать эмоциональный отклик на музыку разного характера.
Что дети  должны уметь на начало учебного года в старшей группе:

Слушание:   воспитывать положительное отношение к музыке. Отличать близкие по тембру и звучанию музыкальные инструменты(металлофон – звоночек).Узнавать темп (быстро - медленно) и динамику (громко - тихо)
при прослушивании произведения. Узнавать по мелодии музыкальное произведение.
Пение:  Учить петь громко , но без крика, пристраиваться к пению взрослого и звучанию муз. инструмента (диапазон ре1 – до2).Интонационно правильно передавать мелодию в попевках и песнях. Своевременно брать дыхание между музыкальными фразами. Четко выговаривать слова в песне. Петь как с музыкальным сопровождением , так и без него.
Музыкально-ритмические  движения:  Эмоционально откликаться на музыку разного жанра(народная, эстрадная, хороводная),развивать умение различать части танца и менять движения в соответствии с изменением музыки. Учить ритмично двигаться под музыку(хлопки , притопы , пружинка).
Выполнять разнообразные танцевальные движения(прямой галоп, выставления ноги на пятку, притопы, пружинка с поворотом) и все эти движения нужно делать и с предметами ,и в парах ,и в кругу, и в рассыпную.
Выразительно передавать характерные особенности разных образов.
Элементы хороводов выполнять не только в кругу, но и в линиях ,и змейках.
И даже придумывать маленькие танцевальные композиции.
     Глубоко ошибочно мнение тех родителей, которые считают, что можно не водить ребенка на музыкальные занятия, а привести только на утренник , ничего кроме неприятностей (для ребенка из –за незнания материала), неумения выполнить простейшие танцевальные  движения, незнания слов песен , неумения правильно и вовремя перестроиться, не получиться. Ребенок расстраивается, путается, нервничает , зачастую плачет, мешает  остальным  детям , которые старательно учили стихи , песни , танцы в  продолжении долгого времени.
Как правило к утреннику детей готовят постепенно, сначала разучивая слова и мелодии песен, движения танцев, а за тем  идет знакомство со стихами и сказками ,герои которых будут  «приходить » на праздник . 
Разучивание материала на утренник , продолжается около двух месяцев. Дети постепенно разучивают  весь нужный  материал на  музыкальных занятиях, а затем в  свободное от других не менее важных занятий (таких как: математика, развитие речи, лепка, рисование, конструирование, труд и др.) закрепляют с воспитателями пройденный на занятии материал , учатся правильно и  выразительно произносить слова стихотворений и отрывки из сказок, закрепляют  исполнение отдельных танцевальных движений . Благодаря совместному и ежедневному  труду музыкального руководителя и воспитателей, вы, родители, имеете  возможность увидеть  развитие вокальных, актерских, танцевальных данных у своих детей. Но без помощи родителей  праздника не будет. На праздник ребенок должен придти в карнавальном костюме (если это Новый год), нужны атрибуты для упражнений, маски.
Совет по оформлению костюма  можно получить у музыкального руководителя или у воспитателя группы.
  Вы все знаете , что догонять –это гораздо труднее ,чем постепенно   и вовремя учить  Детки ,не посещающие  детский сад и мало посещающие, не дают остальным двигаться вперед и учить что-то новое. Так как приходится повторять и разучивать    материал прошлых занятий.  Не пропускайте музыкальные занятия без уважительной причины,ведь подготовка на муззанятии всегда закачивается открытым мероприятием – праздником.

Праздники: Осень, Новый год, 8 марта,выпускной.
Развлечения: День пожилого человека, Миколая, День дружбы -14 февраля, 
1 апреля – День смеха, 1 июня- День защиты детей.  










*
«Внешний вид детей на музыкальных занятиях»*


Музыкальное занятие в детском саду проводится два раза в неделю в каждой группе. В эти дни дети приходят в музыкальный зал, где всё приготовлено для успешного проведения музыкального занятия. Для того, чтобы ребёнок мог свободно двигаться во время исполнения упражнений, плясок необходима соответствующая  одежда иобувь. Прежде всего она должна быть фиксированная. Например, чешки или балетки. И совсем недопустимо, чтобы ребёнок был в комнатных тапочках, «сланцах» или просто в «шлёпках».
На музыкальных занятиях мы приучаем детей видеть красивое, пробуждаем интерес к окружающему миру и его красоте. А как же это сделать, если наши девочки приходят на занятие неопрятные, а мальчики в помятой одежде? Очень важно, чтобы девочки были одеты в юбки, потому, что иначе им просто не удастся поставить руки на юбку во время танцев. Это приведёт к тому, что у них появится привычка держать руки в воздухе, даже когда они будут в юбке или платье на празднике. Мальчики перед началом занятия обязательно должны хорошо заправить рубашки в шорты, чтобы выглядеть эстетично.
Мы очень просим Вас, дорогие родители, одевайте детей по сезону.
Чешки или балетки - это СПЕЦобувь, на время музыкальных и физкультурных занятий. Ребенку необходимо правильное формирование стопы, для этого и носят обувь с четко фиксированной подошвой,  на муззанятиях  дети встают на носочки, выполняют различные музыкально-ритмические движения, им нужна гибкая стопа, поэтому детей переодевают в чешки. Это предусмотрено медициной, и помимо занятий музыкой и физкультурой чешки в дошкольных учреждениях не одевают. 
 Для профилактики плоскостопия и музруки, и воспитатели выполняют с детьми профилактические упражнения: ходьба на пятках, носках, на боковых сторонах ступни. Дома можно:покатать скалочку, походить босиком по массажным коврикам (можно изготовить самостоятельно : нашить мешочки и наполнить их песком, горохом, фасолью, орехами, шишками и т. д., разложить мех, паролон, `колючки` и т.д.) поднимайте пальцами ног карандаш или фломастер.
В балетках  очень важным является наличие вклеенной на фабрике ортопедической стельки с супинатором, назначение которой – профилактика возникновения плоскостопия.

----------


## Коваленко ТА

Рекомендации  по организации музыкальных занятий в разделе слушания классической музыки 
Музыка влияет на развитие эмоциональной сферы ребенка, помогает привить ему хороший вкус и чувство прекрасного. Считаю необходимым  уделить повышенное внимание музыкально – эстетическому развитию детей! Так классические мелодии отличаются гармонией, благородством интонации и богатством оттенков. Применение их на занятиях обогатит духовный мир ребёнка и поможет сформировать  художественный вкус.
При подборе классических произведений,  всегда учитываю возраст детей. Дети до трёх лет, еще не умеют четко воспринимать мелодию, но они уже различают разницу в звучании звуков. Как  показывает мой опыт, в этом возрасте ребенку лучше давать слушать мелодичные композиции. Днем, когда ребенок активен, можно ставить ритмичные композиции Моцарта, «Шутку» Баха. В вечернее время лучше отдать предпочтение медленным, расслабляющим мелодиям: ноктюрны Глинки, «Лунная соната» Бетховена, отрывки из сюиты «Пер Гюнт» Грига. Не рекомендую давать слушать грустные, тревожные минорные мелодии.
В возрасте четырех лет необходимо уделить слушанию музыки больше времени. Ребенок способен учиться слушать музыку осмысленно, улавливать ритм, темп, выделять в звучании отдельные инструменты. В этом возрасте подойдет,  «Первая утрата» Шумана, «Итальянская полька» Рахманинова. 
В возрасте 5-6 лет можно расширять музыкальный репертуар, для прослушивания. Классическая музыка для детей должна быть разнообразной. В работе стараюсь выбирать музыку, соответствующую эмоциональному настроению ребенка. После занятий  с прослушиванием классических произведений заметно улучшается эмоциональное состояние детей, наблюдается благоприятная атмосфера в группе!

----------

